# K9 Advantix v. Revolution



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Pros and cons to each?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Neither kill intestinal worms. Since you would be replacing revolution with your heartworm meds, you would need to watch out for worms. Also I don't think it kills deer ticks??? Advantix does.


----------

